# Irish Dealer - Derwin



## humph (20 May 2008)

We've just bought a horse and he came over here via a dealer in Ireland called Jim Derwin.  I've heard nothing but good things about the Derwins and wanted to recommend him to a friend who's looking for a young eventer.  Does anyone know him or his brother Francis, they are based in Athlone, westmeath.  I'd love to have a contact number if anyone does know them.

Thx loads,


----------



## moocow (20 May 2008)

I have heard mixed reviews about them. From very sad personal experience I know that your animal does not always end up where they say he does. I wouldn't sell again to them but I have never bought off them. They are well known dealers over here.

I will PM you the number if I can find it on line - you can get it from international directory enquiries either. Athlone isn't that big!!! Just the name and athlone ith get it for you.


----------



## humph (20 May 2008)

Oh, that's awful.  The horse we bought was delivered from ireland to our contact over here - he only arrived with us this morning so we haven't had him long enough to be over the moon about him or otherwise.  I can see that selling to them would be pretty nasty then but would you still recommend them to buy from? I've heard that they have so many horses to choose from, all of which are pretty damn good and that they are pretty honest about what they are selling, and are prepared to take a horse back if it doesn't fit the bill.  Poor you, I can't imagine how horrible that must have been for you.  Do you know how I might reach them?


----------



## moocow (20 May 2008)

Honestly I haven't bought from them and don't know anyone who has - they mainly deal with UK customers I think so I couldn't comment at all on that. I think they manly supply hunters or used to before then ban. Francis Derwin was suing tony blair at one stage I think for loss of earnings cos of the ban a few years ago. I will PM you the number - I just found it online


----------



## humph (20 May 2008)

Oh brill thanks Moo


----------



## Tharg (20 May 2008)

What are his prices like?


----------



## humph (20 May 2008)

I'm not sure cos we bought from a contact over here that imports horses from Derwins - am sure that you get a better price from the dealer direct as our contact had to make some money from it.  We have bought a 6 yr old ISH 16.3hh hunter ready for my husband to fieldmaster on - jumps amazingly and is well put together for just under £9k - sounds a lot but it's v important for us to have a seriously good horse, not just any old hunter as we have uncompromising country.


----------



## MCJ (18 August 2008)

Hi i've just came across your post..... Jim Derwins number is +353872301776.

I've bought my past 3 horses off him, 1 jumper n 2 hunters! He's number 1 to deal with, will never put you wrong. 

Best of Luck


----------



## Missypp (12 October 2008)

My boy has come via the derwins - im very impressed so far!  Just wish i knew his breeding!


----------



## MCJ (26 January 2009)

Why don't you contact them and ask!!! I'm pretty sure they'll know... Its def worth a try!


----------

